
“The Elf on the Shelf” and the Normalization of Surveillance - dpflan
https://www.policyalternatives.ca/publications/commentary/whos-boss
======
quantified
As far as normalizing a surveillance society goes, how is the elf on the shelf
any worse than telling the children that a deity is always watching them? I
guess the kids (Christian-ish ones, anyway) care more about getting presents
once a year than having their souls tormented for eternity. I feel badly for
the children that pay attention to the elf for more than a few minutes a year.

